# Tell Me what I have



## jwlslotcars (Oct 10, 2012)

I just purchased a house and these can with it. Can you tell me what breed they are and their value

























Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful chickens! That's what you have. Lol


----------



## jwlslotcars (Oct 10, 2012)

They are beautiful. I have 4 roosters and 4 hens. I'm in South Carolina and giving up Gamecocks would be hard to do


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

You have a lot of roosters! The black and white ones remind me of a Silver Dorking. However I don't think they have dark legs, but more of a white to grey color. Plus Dorkings have a low to the ground stance, so they may be crossed. First guess on the red rooster is a Rhode Island Red, however I have never seen the white ear blob on a Rhode Island Red. Usually that white ear is on exotic type breeds, again most likely a cross.

Was the previous owner a cock fighter? That's a lot of roosters. Value? Roosters are usually given away free for anyone who wants one or to someone who will eat it. The final picture is tough, she may be a cross or an Americana depends on what color egg she lays.

The only chickens that have real value are pullets that are coming into lay, and exotic breeds with exact bloodline information. Other than that, they are pets or dinner.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking roo's but i bet its noisy in the morning


----------

